# Decal Girl skins....please help



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm considering getting one.......though they do seem really expensive for what amounts to a sticker.....  Is there any reason [other than decor] why I really need one of these? I'm keeping my K2 clean- no dirty hands etc.

They seem somewhat complicated to get on [getting then straight anyway] do they leave a residue and what do they feel like? smooth? rough? also do you notice any lifting of the sticker when you press buttons or hold it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the skins because they give the Kindle a bit of a flair. I had my K1 for 7 months before I put a skin on and frankly, I was getting tired of the plain white. Now I am so used to them being colorful and personalized, I couldn't wait to get a skin on my K2!

They are easy to put on.The K2 is easier than the K1 only because there are fewer pieces. You can lift and reposition the skin to get it straight. They don't leave any residue -- I changed the skin on my K1 yesterday and when I took the old one off, there was my plain white Kindle again, looking just like I did before I covered it up! The skins stay very firmly adhered to the Kindle. No lifting of edges or whatever.

My husband thinks I'm crazy to like them so obviously, they are not for everybody. But like I said, I like the color and individuality.

Here are my two Kindles in their new undies:



L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got it because I thought it looked cool. . . .I wasn't having any problem with it getting dirty or anything.  I decided the money was worth it to give my Kindle some personality, but I thought a long time before pressing the "buy now" button.  Like Leslie, after 6 or 7 months, I was beginning to find the plain white dull.

Ann


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you think the van gough starry night skin would look good inside a jade green prodigy cover? I'm not overly concerned with "matching" but i don't want a huge contrast either.............? thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Do you think the van gough starry night skin would look good inside a jade green prodigy cover? I'm not overly concerned with "matching" but i don't want a huge contrast either.............? thanks


Yes, I think it would look nice in green. It's in blue now and I am getting the purple Roof of Heaven. I can hardly wait!

L


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

If you played with ColorForms as a child you'll recognize the vinyl.  Very much the same thing but with a slightly tacky backing.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it a necessity?  No.

I think for most of us it's more a matter of aesthetics than protection.  Truth be told, my iphone is unskinned, has been for a year, and hasn't a single scratch on it that would have been prevented by one.  I keep it in a case for the most part, and that serves me fine.

For the K2, the white was a little distracting to me.  I can see where over the long haul it would likely get a bit dirty, but it was more that the white frame around the screen made the screen appear darker.  It reflected too much light--not in a "glare" way, but just too bright.  Putting a skin on it has toned the appearance down considerably.

The skin also smooths out the texture on the front of the kindle, and to me makes the back slightly less slippery.

But really, it's just the appearance.  I like it better without all the white!

And if it was "just a sticker", I'd agree that the price was too high.  However, the adhesive is utterly astonishing, adhering beautifully and yet completely removeable.  The quality of the artwork & the weight of the vinyl is also impressive.  No regrets here.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok if I get one it's either going to be Von Gogh Starry Night or the pink her Abstraction.....................which do you think would look better in a Jade Prodigy cover?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I got one for my k1 because I won a free skin from decal girl and now would never be without one.  Trying to decide on one for my ipod.  I agree with everybody here that the quality is first class.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Ok if I get one it's either going to be Von Gogh Starry Night or the pink her Abstraction.....................which do you think would look better in a Jade Prodigy cover?


Whichever one YOU like more!
(I got a couple myself.)

EL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Personally, I would prefer Starry Night but that's mostly because the Pink Abstraction is not my taste. But I can see how it would look good with a green cover, if you like that look.

L


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I wasn't going to bother with skins, just a case. But then after reading with the Kindle a ton, two things will improve with the skin:

1) The stark white is distracting me from the page. The e-ink page is darker than the device edges, and my eye keeps getting drawn off what I'm reading. A dark skin (I'm getting the same one Leslie posted above, Orient) will make the reading page "pop" a lot nicer.

2) The Kindle feels slippery! (granted, with a case this won't be as big an issue) If a skin will give it a little more grip, I'm all for that.

Other considerations: I don't like logos on everything. A skin will conceal the Amazon logo, and make it look less like a "come over here and see what this device is!" I actually want my Kindle to attract a little less attention. With a skin and an Oberon cover, it will probably look like a journal or something, and I'll be left alone to read a little more when I'm out and about 

Finally, personalization is fun.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the same problem with the white being distracting. For some reason, all that white is distracting but a colorful skin not so much.    I also like the personalization.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

There is a coupon for 15% off, if that helps any.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

DOH! Now you tell me! I already ordered mine! /wail


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> There is a coupon for 15% off, if that helps any.


PSPHOME will get you 15% off.

SAVER will get you free shipping, if your order is over $30.

You can use one or the other, but not both. But you can play with both to see which gives you the better savings. I ordered my skins on Sunday, online, and used the free shipping and they were delivered on Wednesday. Keep in mind that I am on the east coast and skins come from Delaware. Folks across the country might have longer delivery times.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, I didn't realize there was the SAVER coupon code. Nice.

Also, here's our KindleBoards affiliate link to the DecalGirl site:

*KindleBoards link to DecalGirl*


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok Ok I caved with the 15% off code.....and I got Her Abstraction. I'll wait to see how it looks with my jade cover.....perhaps changing cover later but we shall see thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ZomZom said:


> If you played with ColorForms as a child you'll recognize the vinyl. Very much the same thing but with a slightly tacky backing.


Perfect description.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Perfect description.


"It's more fun to play, the Colorforms way..."

I haven't thought of Colorforms in years and oh man, I loved them....I had dozens of Colorforms kits.

Great analogy.

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> "It's more fun to play, the Colorforms way..."


DecalGirls new slogan


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

Are the decals easy to put onto the Kindle?  I have K1 and noticed after lunch there was a stain on the bottom edge of mine and I can't get it off!  and I am thinking now that I need to protect Kalypso somehow by using a skin


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're very easy to apply. It take a bit of patience to line the pieces up properly, but if you put it on a little crooked, you can just peel it off and reapply.


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmmm...it sounds like a good investment.?  

I look at my ipod which is little stratched up and wince.

I'm sure I will have to re-apply a couple of times since I can't cut paper straight...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Athena said:


> I have K1 and noticed after lunch there was a stain on the bottom edge of mine and I can't get it off!


Try rubbing it with a little plain toothpaste.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I just got it because I thought it looked cool. . . .I wasn't having any problem with it getting dirty or anything. I decided the money was worth it to give my Kindle some personality, but I thought a long time before pressing the "buy now" button. Like Leslie, after 6 or 7 months, I was beginning to find the plain white dull.
> 
> Ann


Well, ummm, I actually haven't had my K2 a month yet and I just ordered the "Lily" skin because it is pretty and has a lot of purple in it to go with my purple Oberon Roof of Heaven when it gets here.

And I have encouraged my former boss at the library to get a Kindle and she has ordered one. When my pretty skin is on Serenity, {my K2} I will invite former boss to lunch and get her hooked on a skin, too!

Mwah-hah-hah!<===== sinister laugh...

Patricia


----------

